# Im back! :3



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, sorry I disapeared from the forums for such a long time, any-who, Im back now ^^

Heres an update...

My mouse Millie had a litter of two babies, a boy and a girl, the boy was a runt whome I named Timothy(Timmy) and the girl I named Sparkie(After my nans dog that died this year, and the ironic thing is Sparkie was fat when born just like the dog XD)

The babies are now grown up, and Sparkie is living with her mother, and Timmy has been happily living with his father, Jimmy, and I think Jimmy is quite happy to finally have some company ^^


----------

